# my 2006 sentra 1.8S silver bullet



## tristatesentra (Jul 16, 2007)

here is my 2006 sentra 1.8 I have had it for a year now got it brand new out of the showroom!!!!


the old to the new !!! me and my tri state sentra syndicate member kool keith!!!!
myspace.com/tristatesentranjnypa


my second place trophy for best sentra @ Nissan/Infiniti day in Englishtown july07



subwoofer project!!!!



upcoming mods:
mach 1 front lip ordering it tommorow:idhitit: 
Nismo radiator cap and Nismo floor mats,Nismo rear lip,10 inch subs brand undetermined,stock Spec V wheels, Fujita CAI thats all for now!!!!
more later!!!!


----------

